# Restoring Lonestar Admiral Deluxe



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 9, 2015)

I recently brought home this Lonestar Admiral Deluxe to restore---well, let's just say renovate. I'll need help with nailing down the model year and help with finding some parts. I sent off for information from the state where the boat was last registered, but I'm not sure that the registration actually goes with this it's for this boat. They sent back the following: 1950 Lonestar "open", serial number 32356259 and they list the length as 14'-2".

The boat measures 14'-6''. Maximum beam is 62", deck width at transom is 47", length of front deck is 48". It has the aft seat rather than an aft deck. I have a 1956 brochure that looks like my boat, but some of the dimensions are different: deck length is 48" rather than 52". Length is 14'-6", not 14'. Beam is 62", not 60"

I'm looking for a windshield and brackets, seat back brackets, "Lonestar" logos, aft running light. These don't have to be for the Admiral, but should look right for the time period.

Pictures of my boat below. Thanks to all of you for your help!

I recently brought home this Lonestar Admiral Deluxe to restore---well, let's just say renovate. I'll need help with nailing down the model year and help with finding some parts. I sent off for information from the state where the boat was last registered, but I'm not sure that the registration actually goes with this it's for this boat. They sent back the following: 1950 Lonestar "open", serial number 32356259 and they list the length as 14'-2". Can you identify this serial number as to model and year?

The boat measures 14'-6'' over all length, maximum beam is 62", deck width at transom is 47", length of front deck is 48". It has the aft seat rather than an aft deck. I have a 1956 brochure that looks like my boat, but some of the dimensions are different: deck length is 48" rather than 52". Length is 14'-6", not 14'. Beam is 62", not 60" Note that the rear, aft seat bulkhead has been cut out.

I'm looking for a windshield and brackets, seat back brackets, "Lonestar" logos, aft running light. These don't have to be for the Admiral, but should look right for the time period.

Pictures of my boat below. Thanks to all of you for your help!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 9, 2015)

wow



does the navigation light have red/green lens or red/blue ?


welcome aboard !!!



and NO, BB, you can not borrow my drool towel !!!







.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 9, 2015)

x2


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks. The light didn't come with the boat, I ordered it through E-bay. It's green, but the colors are really faded.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 9, 2015)

over time, it will all fall into place.
the reason I asked about the lens is I checked with the USCG about the
colors because many vintage lights have the blue lens vs green.
The USCG guy said it is fine for static display, such as boat shows, etc.
but for general at night running, the lens must be a very clear and very
distinct red and green.
New lenses are also available on ebay if you think yours won't pass muster.

Really looking forward to seeing more photos as you move forward.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Jonny. For now I'm gathering information and parts. I have to finish my currant project before starting this one. I'm building a 17ft. cruising sailboat and expect to finish early spring. If you'd like to see the building thread on the sailboat, check it out at: 
https://messing-about.com/forums/topic/9480-core-sound-17-mk-3-summer-breeze/page-1


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 10, 2015)

Very nice, love the way the 50's tin boats are put together. Great lines!


----------



## bonz_d (Oct 11, 2015)

Very cool, should turn heads on the water. Any ideas yet as to what you are going to power it with?


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll be using my 25 hp, 4-stroke, long shaft Tohatsu. Lot's of weight on the back. I'll have to raise the transom. Some one has welded re-inforcement plates on to the boat, so it's gonna be a pain to raise!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 11, 2015)

check this guy out: https://www.retrocrestliner.com/1956 Lone Star Admiral Deluxe, Larry Woods.htm

LOL Chick, we know this will be a long term project for you.
especially, when you have other irons in the fire that must be dealt with first.
It is not often that a Diamond in the Rough of this magnitude comes to the table.
It is just plain beautiful !! Please forgive us if we seem a little "antsy" for you 
to move it to the front burner LOL.

awesome score !!


I guess it just goes against my grain to put a modern motor on it . . . feels like sand in my cheese grits.


This motor always gets my vote.






.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 11, 2015)

I usually agree that a vintage boat outa get a vintage motor, but I already have this one. I've had a number of old "Johnrudes" in the past and loved 'em all.

I'll try to get done with my other project asap, and get to the Lonestar. Thanks for your interest and enthusiasm!


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 12, 2015)

I need some help with information about decals and logos. I have someone that will make these. We've decided that my boat is a 1956 Lonestar Admiral Deluxe. Here are the questions. Is the "lonestar" logo for my year and model a vinyl decal, or is it metal or plastic? I will be replacing it with a new vinyl decal. How long is this logo? How long is the shooting star decal that goes on the bow?


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 14, 2015)

How long and what years were the Lonestar Admiral, and the Admiral Deluxe produced? 

What differences were there for each year?


----------



## Johnny (Oct 14, 2015)

Chick, have you Googled the Admiral yet ?

https://www.retrocrestliner.com/1956%20Lone%20Star%20Admiral%20Deluxe,%20Larry%20Woods.htm

For two bucks, you can download the brochure:
https://www.magazine-advertisements.com/lone-star-boats.html

https://heartland-classics.org/tag/admiral-delux/

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/lonestarboat/info

https://www.covingtronics.com/boat.7.html

a sample of what you can find on the old interweb.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes I have. My serial number "does not compute". The first thing I found was Larry Woods boat. It's how I decided that mine is an Admiral Deluxe. I'm convinced that it is a '56 unless another year is the same. 
My serial number is 32356259. That comes from paperwork sent by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources in reply to my inquiry when I sent them the Tennessee registration number. There were other problems with what they sent me, so that's why I don't believe that the mfg. hull number is right either. There is no number on the boat itself.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 14, 2015)

ah so !!
I hope you get it figured out so you will have accurate records
and know what you do have.

When I got a 12' tin registered in FL for the first time with no HIN,
the DMV's computer automatically generated one which becomes
a matter of permanent record.
It was several numbers like yours but it had an "X" in the middle of the mix.

Do you think that your HIN may be one that was "assigned" somewhere
back up the line with other owners ??

good luck !!!!


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Johnny, I'm thinking that you're right about a new number being assigned somewhere along the way.


----------



## satx78247 (Oct 15, 2015)

ChickLudwig,

IF Tennessee's PWD has as many errors in their data as the TX PWD has in their records, NOT only can you trust NOTHING in their records on boats/outboards made before 1972 BUT the staff is disinterested in fixing errors when the obvious errors are pointed out to them.

I have a friend here in The Alamo City who has a GLASTRON that TPWD has listed as a 1955 model. = Glastron wasn't in business until 1956 & built their first boat for sale in mid-1957. - His nice boat is a late-1958.
(Even after several emails, the staff has still NOT fixed that glaring error. = GRRRRR.)

yours, satx


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 15, 2015)

#-o


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 15, 2015)

Chick Ludwig said:


> Yes I have. My serial number "does not compute". The first thing I found was Larry Woods boat. It's how I decided that mine is an Admiral Deluxe. I'm convinced that it is a '56 unless another year is the same.
> My serial number is 32356259. That comes from paperwork sent by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources in reply to my inquiry when I sent them the Tennessee registration number. There were other problems with what they sent me, so that's why I don't believe that the mfg. hull number is right either. There is no number on the boat itself.



Good evening! Nice find! I think I may be of help on your Lone Star.
Your SN:
32 is the model number = 14' LS Clipper
3 = March
56 - 1956
259 - boat in production number 259

We own one as well, except ours is a 16'. Our model # is 42. I have spent many, many hours in research of the old LS. In my research, I figured out some of the codes.

You said you cannot find a serial number on the boat itself? Go to the back. Look under the rail on the left side. You may have to bend down to see it. It will be stamped in the aluminum.
It should look like: 32 356 259

Hope this helps. Let me know if you find the stamp.
BTW: In my research, I have only seen one other 14' Clipper, and only 2 - 16' Clippers. You have a rare find!

A link that will help you with the history:
https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Lone_Star
This link also has brochures, pics, and info on the '56 Clippers. However, you will not find any information on the 14'. Apparently, it was never in their brochure.

You also mentioned a windshield, seat back brackets and windshield brackets. You will not find those items. I've searched far and wide, and on ebay every day for over a year. The windshield will have to be custom made from a place on the web, at a rather pricey $400.

I have the dimensions for the seat brackets that I would be glad to share with you. They will have to be custom built from a local machine shop. I too, must have them made.  

Please do let me know if I may be of assistance. I'll share whatever knowledge, literature & pics I have.

Respectfully,
M


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 16, 2015)

M, sure like to have a name for "M". Thanks for the info. I'll take another look for the serial number. It may be under paint. I had no idea that they made a 14 ft. Clipper! The paper from Tennessee says it is a 12' open boat.

Have you gotten a price on having the seat brackets made? Maybe we could each get a set. I was going to make them from wood sheathed in epoxy/glass, but aluminum wold be better. Especially if they were accurate. Let me know. I know about 3 sources for the custom or stock windshields---for $400. I'm afraid that's out of my budget for now.

I also have a thread going in Fiberglassics and have checked out the Lonestar library.

Have you posted pictures and details of your Clipper?

I'd love to share with you as I go along. I won't be actually starting until spring.

I did look for the serial number but still don't see it. It's on the inside of the port hull side close to the deck? How for down from the deck, and forward of the transom? How big are the stamped letters?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 17, 2015)

The serial numbers are stamped in the back, left side, up high, just under the rail, on the outside of the transom.

I will go measure ours and post back with info.
(sending you a pic instead) Hope it helps.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 17, 2015)

Success!!! :LOL2: Just where you said. And filled in with paint. The numbers on my paperwork are right.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 17, 2015)

Chick Ludwig said:


> Success!!! :LOL2: Just where you said. And filled in with paint. The numbers on my paperwork are right.



=D> =D> =D> 
Glad you know where they are, what they mean and now, know for sure what you have.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 19, 2015)

I apologize for not addressing all of your concerns/questions. I have, however, sent you a PM with the link to our Clipper, for your reference.

You have also mentioned the name plates. Those are a very rare find and rather pricey! They were originally chrome that bolted onto the hull. I have seen, on ebay, the plates that are in cursive but they are for later models. The '56 name plates are different. There are pics of the vinyl ones I special ordered, on the link I have sent to you. The man custom made her name, as well. I would highly recommend him, and have sent you his info. He is the only one I found with the correct font for that era of that Lone Star. I might add, he is hands on, and very reasonably priced. (I have no affiliation with him or his company, only personal business.)

Another piece(s) that appears to be non-existent are the two back rope cleats/ski hooks. I will send you a pic of those. Perhaps you can find some, or just stay with the ones that are on there now.

No sir, I have not priced the seat back brackets.

I wish you the very best of luck! Again, if I may be of assistance, please do not hesitate to ask. I will do all I can to help you with any information I have. Looking forward to seeing you get started with her next spring.  

Respectfully~~


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for all of your help! I'm looking forward to restoring our boats "together".

Where did you find the information on the serial numbers? Is it somewhere that I could look up too?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 19, 2015)

Chick Ludwig said:


> Thanks for all of your help! I'm looking forward to restoring our boats "together".
> 
> Where did you find the information on the serial numbers? Is it somewhere that I could look up too?



You are quite welcome, Sir.

Serial Numbers? :LOL2: No, Sir. Those records were destroyed years ago. I am a retired accountant and thus numbers are in my blood, so to speak. I have been in contact with numerous LS owners, of all different models, mostly in the 1950's era. I spent hours deciphering the codes and how they could make sense. It all came together, once I had the serial numbers from several other owners. :idea: I have been asked to publish my findings, and I may someday, but I must be 100% sure of other models, before I publish. The SN on the Clippers, I am 100% sure of. (correction: 90%)

Sending you pics of the back rope/ski cleats, as I told you I would. Let me know if you happen on to some.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 19, 2015)

Now, you know why Mr. Johnny sent you a pic of his old Johnson! Correct era for the boat. :mrgreen: 

However, I do understand wanting a newer motor. I say it is to each his/her own preference at what they want on their own boat.

Looking forward to seeing you get started on her! Good Luck!


----------



## VinTin (Oct 19, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Chick Ludwig said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have. My serial number "does not compute". The first thing I found was Larry Woods boat. It's how I decided that mine is an Admiral Deluxe. I'm convinced that it is a '56 unless another year is the same.
> ...



Thanks for the great info M.

I too have a Lonestar I'm curious to find out about. It's 14ft. 6 inches long measured from the bow fitting to the transom.

My serial number doesn't seem to fit into your description. But then again, it might! #320560

Looks like mine was made in the 'zero' month and was the 'zero' in the production line. Makes mine first!

Feel free to add my info and photos to any database you're working on. I could also directly email you photos if you'd rather.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 19, 2015)

Dan. I notice that the aft bulkheads for the forward and center seats seats have a vertical flange to support the bottom of the seat backs. Mine doesn't have these. Are they a separate piece riveted on?

M, I had no idea of the ski hooks. Were they an option maybe?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 19, 2015)

VinTin,

I am not certain about those numbers. :?: I do know that LS manufactured boats before the year end, so this may be one of those that was manufactured in Dec of '55 for market in '56. I'm not sure. The end "0" :?: 

Also, you were the one that sent me the photos and measurements for the seat back gussets*, back in the spring. I had forgotten you had one that you saved from the land fill. =D> 

Ludwig,
*You can find those pics and measurements on page 6 of our thread.

The seat vertical flanges are riveted on ours. What about yours, VinTin?

The ski hooks? I don't know if they were an option. Perhaps they were. :?:


----------



## VinTin (Oct 19, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> VinTin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, mine are riveted on.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 19, 2015)

Can one of you folks take pictures and measurements of the flanges? I'll see if I can get some made.

I think having the seat back braces would need to have an expensive die made in order to bend the curved edge. I think that I may make a mold to laminate some out of epoxy/glass.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 20, 2015)

> I think having the seat back braces would need to have an expensive die made in order to bend the curved edge.



A good machine shop can manufacture, bend, roll or curve just about anything aluminum, with manual brake machines.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll stop by a machine shop when I can. I'll see if there is a "volume discount" if any of you guys want some too.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 20, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my steering wheel and cap. The crack in the wheel center where the cap plugs in is my main concern on repair. I don't think that filling the crack with epoxy will fix the problem. The center is also spread apart, which is what ha caused the crack to open up.The cap also is very deformed. Maybe I can heat and bend it back pretty well.

The last picture is of damage to the transom cap, and also shows how everything is welded together. I'll try to hammer the cap back into shape as close as I can and then reform the curves with epoxy.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 20, 2015)

oh my Chick, just when we were thinking all she needed
was a powder puff and some lipstick !!!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 21, 2015)

Johnny said:


> oh my Chick, just when we were thinking all she needed
> was a powder puff and some lipstick !!!!



Right!

When I saw the transom cap in the first pics, it looked bent, but not that bad. Boy was I wrong. Ouch! #-o Get a big hammer and whip on it. I've done some of that myself. :x 

The steering wheel? Ours was rough, too, but I don't know if you can repair that big crack or not. #-o Might be worth a shot. Your boat, your call.


----------



## satx78247 (Oct 21, 2015)

Chick Ludwig,

Epoxy "peanut butter" is stronger than the original material that steering wheels were made from. - But I can't say about your center section problem however.
(Btw, your steering wheel is an ATTWOOD, as mine is.)

BEAT WISHES, satx


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 22, 2015)

Texas, I'm gonna try to do something with the wheel. The hub is really warped out of shape too. I can fix the crack, but don't really know about the warp on the hub and the cap. Maybe heating them up and "warping them back" over form until they cool.

satx, Thanks for the info on the Atwood. I think my best bet will be to look for a decent one on E-bay to repaint and attach the Lonestar emblem from my cap. Epoxy "peanut butter" is great stuff, but can't fix everything. For instance, it won't fix the half of my finger that i recently lost in my argument [-X with my table saw.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 22, 2015)

> For instance, it won't fix the half of my finger that i recently lost in my argument [-X with my table saw.



OH MY! :shock: My Dad lost 3 of his, the same way. Be careful, and use that guard!

I'll keep an eye out for you a wheel, as well. I'm on ebay quite regularly.


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks. I hope this will be the only finger I lose! For the work I do, a guard is often not possible.

I saw a couple of wheels on E-bay. One was missing the center cap for $45 (I need the cap to mount my emblem on---I'm afrais that my cap is too far gone., and the other was the complete steering mount, wheel, and cap for $95, but I can't pay that. And to think, I gave a couple away when I moved here


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm thinking of selling the 1956 Lonestar Admiral. Gotta raise some cash to finish building my sailboat. Aluminum classic boat, needs restoration. Solid boat.
$600.oo for boat, trailer, and some restoration parts.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 24, 2016)

[email protected]

Chick, 
you might want to give this guy a call he has redone a couple of steering wheels for my custom truck builds. Incedible results and what I felt was fair prices. He is located in Carlisle PA.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 24, 2016)

*okay - which one of you guys are overwhelmed with your projects
and are ready to sell ????
I am within driving distance to either one of you. *


----------



## Chick Ludwig (Jan 24, 2016)

Not so much overwhelmed as underfunded! Fel free to give me a call at 828-595-9432.


----------



## mvpsteve (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks for the admit. 
Just purchased a 1953 Lonestar Admiral Deluxe 14'. 320569
This one has the original trailer, but a newer 1999 Mercury 25hp 4s bigfoot., Electric start.
I'm enjoying reading and learning about these boats and their history. Thanks in advance for all the good info being shared!


----------



## mvpsteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Dan, my boat is also a 1953 Admiral Deluxe and was built 9 boats after yours.
I'm in Oklahoma, boat had been here for a long time.


----------

